# Any recommendations



## Guest (Jan 25, 2006)

I am new to the community, and thought I got a deal ($85) on the setup - an  All Glass Elite 35. It is a 29 gallon tank, 100w heater, and an Elite Hush 35 power filter. 
The setup is mostly for the kids, and little girls can be so ...emotional, and I don't want to be using less than what I should for the tank size. I have not had any issues with cleanliness (except for kid fingerprints on the outside). I have been alternating filter changes, replacing the carbon cartridge every 4 weeks, and the sponge filter between carbon changes.
I have been thinking of getting something bubbly, kind of miss the old undergravel only setups from the 70s that my sister had


----------



## bichirboy (Dec 24, 2005)

So what's your question?


----------



## bichirboy (Dec 24, 2005)

Oh, and a little money saving tip, stop using the carbon, instead add a second sponge and don't replace them, simply rinse them out in old tank water you have in a bucket from doing the water change and replace back in the filter. This removes the debris but leaves the bacteria and money in your pocket.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2006)

I am looking for advice to determine if the what I have is enough, am I maintaining enough, and am I ok with bubbly toys.

AFAIK the carbon filter is integrated with another filter- kind of a white pad. It gets pretty nasty. Thanks for the tip on the sponges.

_Is that what you guys do on F street in your spare time _ Didn't get to that station the last time I was in DC, but did hit quite a few others there and in MD


----------



## bichirboy (Dec 24, 2005)

Sounds good. Your doing water changes weekly/bi-weekly?

Bubbly toys, yeah, go for it, whatever suits your tastes. It will help add O2 to the water, good for fish, not good for live plants though.

I wish I was on DCFD. I am hoping to test in May and maybe get in sometime this year. I am a vollie for now and a deputy sheriff by trade.


----------

